# Cervelo R3 sl- I was wrong



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I live in Canada and I've seen my share of Cervelo's. In poor weather older Soloist turn up at quite a bit. While I enjoyed team Csc, and a little national pride would creep in because they were riding a Canadian bike I never, ever, ever wanted to own one. Maybe because I grew up lusting french bikes, or because Cervelo's are everywhere in my neck of the woods. A recent warranty replacement issue with a "french" company caused me to consider another brand. I own a 2009 Time worldstar and my 2008 Look 586 recently became a 2012. The former I will hang on my wall when I am old and feeble and it will be put in my will. The latter, lets say it's in the market for a new home as are my three sets of their pedals.
I picked up a nos 2008 R3 sl and I gotta say, nice bike. It seems to fall between my other two rather nicely. It's been three weeks and I have rode the Time twice. I just can't seem to get past the R3 to get to the Time. The back end tracks well, the b.b. falls in between the others with respect to stiffness and the geo works for me. I'd be curious to find the numbers on b.b.'s to see how far off I am. The 3t fork has / is taking me a while to get used to though. It just does not feel right. I test rode the bike and assumed once I dropped the stem a spacer ( to my spec's) it would feel sharper/ quicker. I did drop the stem though it still feels sluggish compared to the Time or Look front ends / forks. 
Gotta admit the Cervelo I have rocks. I was narrow-minded and wrong. Once I figure out the front end I'll do back flips and buy a round of coffee's the following Sunday ride.


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*Welcome to the club*

Glad to hear you're liking the R3 SL. I can't say enough about my P2C, and am looking to replace my Ridley road bike with an S2 or a used S3.


----------

